# Reo Grand Mod clone



## kimbo

http://www.china-factory-vapor.com/Reo-Grand-Mod-clone-1138.html


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Wow this is interesting, thanks for the post.


----------



## Q-Ball

Pass the popcorn.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

*hands bucket over*


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

So, will Pallas be bringing these in???


----------



## kimbo

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> So, will Pallas be bringing these in???


Not this time


----------



## Silver

Lol, thanks for alerting us @kimbo

Gonna be quite difficult to tell the two apart... 
I suppose they will look different inside

I wonder how much they cost


----------



## Dr Evil

There goes the resale value of the Reo 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## kimbo

Dr Evil said:


> There goes the resale value of the Reo
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Reo will slap them with the same patent the did SCANS


----------



## ET

Took them this long and they can't even clone a low profile reo. Idjits

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A

The 1 on the right is skew already, lol


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Ashley A said:


> The 1 on the right is skew already, lol


At least they stand on their own

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

Dr Evil said:


> There goes the resale value of the Reo
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


I think it will cost the same in 1 year after you have to replace/fix multiple things on it.

*thinks in hindsight*  Might as well have gotten a REO


----------



## Andre

Lol, the description is taken right off the Reosmods site and the pictures from the ECF Reo Forum. 
Hold your hats for the real clone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

The description sounds a lot like a reo though: milled out of a single block of aluminum, 6ml bottle etc 
Wonder how kak it could actually be...


----------



## Ashley A

Andre said:


> Lol, the description is taken right off the Reosmods site and the pictures from the ECF Reo Forum.
> Hold your hats for the real clone!


Wow! Talk about 1:1 clone. 

If only cloning the REO was as easy as CTRL+C, then CTRL+V

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

No comment...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## DoubleD

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks for alerting us @kimbo
> 
> Gonna be quite difficult to tell the two apart...
> I suppose they will look different inside
> 
> I wonder how much they cost





Dr Evil said:


> There goes the resale value of the Reo
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger





kimbo said:


> Reo will slap them with the same patent the did SCANS




If they do bring out a 1:1, it wont be for very long before Rob chucks his patent at them, as @kimbo mentioned, which will force them to make changes to the appearance. (win for me  )
I'll be 'real' and say, I'd definitely buy a 1:1, there's no doubt that it'll be cheap, hopefully not noticeably cheap in every way though, which is more than likely and the gamble you take. But the thought of a +/-R400 1:1 clone would be a pretty epic win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Oom @Rob Fisher just activated the nukes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza

*looks at @Q-Ball *
*Bucket** empty.............

oh and its a clone, peeps here dont buy clones ? *


----------



## Mufasa



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mufasa

I just emailed them to ask about the price. Here is their reply:

_Many thanks for your inquiry about our reo grand mod clone

This's Chuck from waidea who will support you


This mod we bought sample from usa,and right now we ready to do clone for this mod

so that's not in stock need around 20days then can for sale

when we get this mod for sale i will let you know immediately,we are this clone factory,so price would be best in the market

Looking forward your feedback and we will give you the best price .

Best regards
Chuck Cai
_
Wow!! Chinese innovation at its best.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Mufasa said:


> I just emailed them to ask about the price. Here is their reply:
> 
> _Many thanks for your inquiry about our reo grand mod clone
> 
> This's Chuck from waidea who will support you
> 
> 
> This mod we bought sample from usa,and right now we ready to do clone for this mod
> 
> so that's not in stock need around 20days then can for sale
> 
> when we get this mod for sale i will let you know immediately,we are this clone factory,so price would be best in the market
> 
> Looking forward your feedback and we will give you the best price .
> 
> Best regards
> Chuck Cai
> _
> Wow!! Chinese innovation at its best.


Lol, Chuck who!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Mufasa said:


> I just emailed them to ask about the price. Here is their reply:
> 
> _Many thanks for your inquiry about our reo grand mod clone
> 
> This's Chuck from waidea who will support you
> 
> 
> This mod we bought sample from usa,and right now we ready to do clone for this mod
> 
> so that's not in stock need around 20days then can for sale
> 
> when we get this mod for sale i will let you know immediately,we are this clone factory,so price would be best in the market
> 
> Looking forward your feedback and we will give you the best price .
> 
> Best regards
> Chuck Cai
> _
> Wow!! Chinese innovation at its best.



Thanks for the feedback @Mufasa 
So interesting....

Lol, I wanna see how these guys can do in 20 days whats taken Reosmods several years and iterations to improve on. 

I suppose the shapes can be copied but will the materials and parts be the same...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Mufasa
> So interesting....
> 
> Lol, I wanna see how these guys can do in 20 days whats taken Reosmods several years and iterations to improve on.
> 
> I suppose the shapes can be copied but will the materials and parts be the same...



It will lack the love and devotion that Rob puts into his mods. It won't be the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 6ghost9



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Renesh

Worse case: this damages the real reo brand by confusing people that don't know better and assume that the real reo and the fake reo are made the same... 

Best case: Reo's go up in value because the knock-offs prove to be horrid, the fakes become real cheap and the second hand market is flooded with them which allows modders to re-use the case to create other mods...

Either way i'll be sticking with my authentic Reo Grand and Reo Mini...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Ashley A

Mufasa said:


> I just emailed them to ask about the price. Here is their reply:
> 
> _Many thanks for your inquiry about our reo grand mod clone
> 
> This's Chuck from waidea who will support you
> 
> 
> This mod we bought sample from usa,and right now we ready to do clone for this mod
> 
> so that's not in stock need around 20days then can for sale
> 
> when we get this mod for sale i will let you know immediately,we are this clone factory,so price would be best in the market
> 
> Looking forward your feedback and we will give you the best price .
> 
> Best regards
> Chuck Cai
> _
> Wow!! Chinese innovation at its best.


So in summary, they're selling something they haven't even made yet.

Well, anyone want to buy a REO clone from me? I'll go figure out how to make it in 20 days. I have a real 1 to copy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Renesh

Ashley A said:


> So in summary, they're selling something they haven't even made yet.
> 
> Well, anyone want to buy a REO clone from me? I'll go figure out how to make it in 20 days. I have a real 1 to copy.


@Ashley A think the technical term is 'vaporware'...LOL i.e. sell it before you actually make it....


----------



## Ashley A

Renesh said:


> @Ashley A think the technical term is 'vaporware'...LOL i.e. sell it before you actually make it....


There's some other words as well like 'chancers' and 'cons'.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

Excuse my ignorance @Rob Fisher but are you affiliated with reosmods? Sorry, I haven't been hanging around the forum as long as the other guys...


----------



## Willyza

When I first joined I thought he was the local rep down here 

ROFLMAO...........


----------



## UnholyMunk

Willyza said:


> When I first joined I thought he was the local rep down here
> 
> ROFLMAO...........


Ah... so just a massive fan then? 

let me recede into my corner with my dunce hat on...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

UnholyMunk said:


> Excuse my ignorance @Rob Fisher but are you affiliated with reosmods? Sorry, I haven't been hanging around the forum as long as the other guys...



NOpe just a REO Fan Boy!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher is a REO fanatic of note. Just like Super X Drifter on ECF. Except Rob has the most unique and beautiful REOs on the planet. 

Vapour Mountain is the local agent for Reosmods.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

An original Reo is not expensive, and for a device that works so perfectly it's a solid investment. I can understand copying the Reo, but making an outright clone is simply wrong. And I hope they get sued. Any local retailer who brings these in will instantly lose my respect. And can go to hell.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

Tbh, I don't get why people are getting upset about the Chinese cloning a Reo. I mean, they clone EVERYTHING else, and everyone is happy to buy clones of those, but clone a Reo and now people are getting angry... LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Willyza

and all the other clones peep's buy ?
/me stirring...


----------



## Willyza

@UnholyMunk u got in first you can take the flack now....


----------



## Daniel

meh , not bothered might even get one just to try it out , my KUI served me well for like 3 weeks before I decided to buy the real deal but these clones still has a place IMO if it can introduce more people to BF why not ... the 1:1 clone thing is a bit of a biggie but I'm sure they will get slapped on the wrist like Scans ... and we see what that got them ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Alex said:


> ...for a device that works so perfectly it's a solid investment. I can understand copying the Reo, but making an outright clone is simply wrong. And I hope they get sued...



^^I totally agree on this part 

A Reo is a tad bit expensive though but I whole heartily believe you get what you pay for, it's a superb device, simple yet genius. I will *never* part with my Reo!




Rob Fisher said:


> NOpe just a REO Fan Boy!



And rightfully so


----------



## UnholyMunk

Willyza said:


> @UnholyMunk u got in first you can take the flack now....



They can give me flak, it's like water off a ducks back

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

UnholyMunk said:


> They can give me flak, it's like water off a ducks back



lol no Reonaut would give you kak, there is no need to. This clone is like water off a Reo's back 

You'd have to own one to understand I guess. I'm not one to get pissed off about this but it does break my heart, Rob O'Neil is a stand up guy, a true gentlemen who created a device that does the job simply and effectively and not only that, he made it almost indestructible. The Reo makes the wonderful life of sqounking trouble free and dependable. That's why there's such a huge following, its understandable really.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A

REO's don't care about water, just dry them up and hit the button. I give mine's a bath everyday and it loves it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

why dont we have problems with clones - simple, becuase they are mainly produced by big corporate companies who 10 out of 1 times overcharge you anyway.

why are ppl getting upset because of a REO clone - simple, because it was designed by an entrepreneur and fellow vaper who only deals in Reo's. thats his thing.

so ya - that's why i also don't like the 1:1 clone of the REO

its like you make a unique and special device as an individual, you take the risk, you do all the tweaking and research - and then a big company comes along and plainly steals it from you and sells it as their own. BULL SHIT!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Willyza

But if u read the small print at the bottom of your Reo "Made in China" ?


----------



## Ashley A

Willyza said:


> But if u read the small print at the bottom of your Reo "Made in China" ?


How small is that print? I can't seem to find it anywhere on my REO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> But if u read the small print at the bottom of your Reo "Made in China" ?



Nope... American Made in Maine!


----------



## Willyza

lolol, was wondering how long it would take to get you involved 

l8r guys Pub is open now at work


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> lolol, was wondering how long it would take to get you involved
> 
> l8r guys Pub is open now at work



Not going to be dragged into this one... just the odd post to correct.


----------



## zadiac

Willyza said:


> lolol, was wondering how long it would take to get you involved
> 
> l8r guys Pub is open now at work



You have a pub at work? 

Any openings at your work place?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Willyza said:


> But if u read the small print at the bottom of your Reo "Made in China" ?



Now you're talking k@k! ... is it your imagination or is it time to visit the optometrist?

PS: posted before I realize the joke .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

